# So shocked but over the moon



## Louise79 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi everyone! I got diagnosed with T2 in Dec 2016 (nice Xmas pressie lol)I took it off my own back to get myself a blood test for diabetes as I had found out a lot of my family members on my dads side had T2 my dad included, my test came back at 97!! Put straight on metformin. 500 a day to increase to 1000 x 2 daily. Had no probs at first but then it was making me really light headed and weird, went straight to this forum and quickly realised my best chance to reverse this was to go low carb high fat! I have embraced it and love it! Still even have red wine! I have went from 17st 8lb to 15st 11lb since January, and the best news ever was a phone call from my doctor was my bloods are in non diabetic range of 38!!! Iv to get off medication and keep to my lifestyle change! Over the moon is an understatement, I will never become complacent and go bk to carbs, just a big thank you for everyone who posts on this, you do make a difference


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Louise.
What a brilliant and heart warming post . Congratulations  on a terrific weight loss in a short period you must have worked your socks off . All power to you I hope you continue to do well. If this forum can help just one person transform there lives it's done it's job


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 31, 2017)

Fantastic result!


----------



## Louise79 (Mar 31, 2017)

Iv been a bit of a floater, to shy to post but now iv had such positive news I need to tell everyone, my doc looked shocked I was going down the lchf route but I didn't care, it works!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2017)

Louise79 said:


> Iv been a bit of a floater, to shy to post but now iv had such positive news I need to tell everyone, my doc looked shocked I was going down the lchf root but I didn't care! Now she got egg on her face that it works!!


Brillaint well your a success story and so you should be shouting it from the roof top . Don't be shy we are a really nice bunch  (most of time)


----------



## Louise79 (Mar 31, 2017)

Aww thank you xx


----------



## Amigo (Mar 31, 2017)

Well done Louise, you should be very proud!  An amazing reduction!


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Fantastic result.  Well done x


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 1, 2017)

Well done Louise, that is a fantastic achievement. You've every right to proclaim it from the rooftops. Keep up the good work. Don't wait till you are hiding behind lampposts before you get in touch again. Everyone wants to hear good news


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Did your Gp give you a BG meter to manage your diabetes?


----------



## Louise79 (Apr 1, 2017)

No nothing , I really want to test but can't ATM due to money issues x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2017)

Fabulous results Louise! Well done!  Keep up the good work, and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 1, 2017)

Louise79 said:


> Hi everyone! I got diagnosed with T2 in Dec 2016 (nice Xmas pressie lol)I took it off my own back to get myself a blood test for diabetes as I had found out a lot of my family members on my dads side had T2 my dad included, my test came back at 97!! Put straight on metformin. 500 a day to increase to 1000 x 2 daily. Had no probs at first but then it was making me really light headed and weird, went straight to this forum and quickly realised my best chance to reverse this was to go low carb high fat! I have embraced it and love it! Still even have red wine! I have went from 17st 8lb to 15st 11lb since January, and the best news ever was a phone call from my doctor was my bloods are in non diabetic range of 38!!! Iv to get off medication and keep to my lifestyle change! Over the moon is an understatement, I will never become complacent and go bk to carbs, just a big thank you for everyone who posts on this, you do make a difference


Fabulous news Louise...no doubt will be a great encouragement to others...it is hard work but can be done...great example.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome and well done.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome. That's absolutely brilliant, well done. What meter have are you using.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 1, 2017)

That's a great result Louise. Well done!


----------



## New-journey (Apr 1, 2017)

Fantastic results and well done for all your hard work. It is so good to hear your good new, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 1, 2017)

What a brilliant post, I'm well chuffed for you.  Glad you found the confidence to post.  I lurked for quite a while before posting, but have found everyone to be so encouraging - on good days and bad, that I haven't looked back since


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 1, 2017)

Brilliant  Keep on posting!


----------



## Grogg1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Louise79 said:


> No nothing , I really want to test but can't ATM due to money issues x


thats amazing to get such a good result while being unable to   test.   Have you asked your gp for a testing kit?


----------



## Louise79 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah but docs said no but I'm looking to get one very soon x


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 1, 2017)

Well done Louise. Excellent results.  Keep us up to date.


----------



## goosey (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi
You have just made me sign up 
Very well done, i was diagnosed T2 about 2 weeks ago and started on medication twice a day but also started slimming world week last thurs , more or less straight away as i was so upset being diagnosed, well i get weighed on a thurs in a group and last week i lost 9 1/2 lb but also very low carbing


----------



## Louise79 (Apr 1, 2017)

Aw well done xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2017)

goosey said:


> Hi
> You have just made me sign up
> Very well done, i was diagnosed T2 about 2 weeks ago and started on medication twice a day but also started slimming world week last thurs , more or less straight away as i was so upset being diagnosed, well i get weighed on a thurs in a group and last week i lost 9 1/2 lb but also very low carbing


Hi @goosey, welcome to the forum  I'd suggest starting your own thread and giving us a bit of background about yourself


----------



## Ljc (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi, many here use the SD Codefree when they're having to self fund the testing strips, their around £8 for 50,  where other brands are £15+ 
It's available from Amazon or directly from Homehealth 
https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
We use the mmol/l measurement in the UK and you're entitled to claim VAT relief.
You'll need to buy more test strips and lancets as they only supply 10 in the starter pack.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 1, 2017)

goosey said:


> Hi
> You have just made me sign up
> Very well done, i was diagnosed T2 about 2 weeks ago and started on medication twice a day but also started slimming world week last thurs , more or less straight away as i was so upset being diagnosed, well i get weighed on a thurs in a group and last week i lost 9 1/2 lb but also very low carbing


Hi Welcome @goosey , That's great news on the weight loss


----------



## goosey (Apr 1, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Welcome @goosey , That's great news on the weight loss


Thankyou, even the consultant said OMFG


----------



## Steff (Apr 1, 2017)

goosey said:


> Hi
> You have just made me sign up
> Very well done, i was diagnosed T2 about 2 weeks ago and started on medication twice a day but also started slimming world week last thurs , more or less straight away as i was so upset being diagnosed, well i get weighed on a thurs in a group and last week i lost 9 1/2 lb but also very low carbing


Hi and welcome goosey well done and long may the weight loss continue


----------



## goosey (Apr 1, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hi and welcome goosey well done and long may the weight loss continue


Thankyou, oh it will continue as i was gobsmacked when i was diagnosed


----------



## grovesy (Apr 1, 2017)

goosey said:


> Hi
> You have just made me sign up
> Very well done, i was diagnosed T2 about 2 weeks ago and started on medication twice a day but also started slimming world week last thurs , more or less straight away as i was so upset being diagnosed, well i get weighed on a thurs in a group and last week i lost 9 1/2 lb but also very low carbing


Welcome.


----------



## goosey (Apr 1, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Welcome.


Thankyou


----------



## goosey (Apr 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi @goosey, welcome to the forum  I'd suggest starting your own thread and giving us a bit of background about yourself


Thankyou i will have a go


----------



## Jennibambi (Apr 3, 2017)

Louise79 said:


> Hi everyone! I got diagnosed with T2 in Dec 2016 (nice Xmas pressie lol)I took it off my own back to get myself a blood test for diabetes as I had found out a lot of my family members on my dads side had T2 my dad included, my test came back at 97!! Put straight on metformin. 500 a day to increase to 1000 x 2 daily. Had no probs at first but then it was making me really light headed and weird, went straight to this forum and quickly realised my best chance to reverse this was to go low carb high fat! I have embraced it and love it! Still even have red wine! I have went from 17st 8lb to 15st 11lb since January, and the best news ever was a phone call from my doctor was my bloods are in non diabetic range of 38!!! Iv to get off medication and keep to my lifestyle change! Over the moon is an understatement, I will never become complacent and go bk to carbs, just a big thank you for everyone who posts on this, you do make a difference


Fantastic fabulous what a change in such a short time congratulations. Hope i can do that


----------



## Jennibambi (Apr 3, 2017)

goosey said:


> Thankyou, even the consultant said OMFG


Nice to hear from a consultant


----------



## Jennibambi (Apr 3, 2017)

Louise79 said:


> Iv been a bit of a floater, to shy to post but now iv had such positive news I need to tell everyone, my doc looked shocked I was going down the lchf route but I didn't care, it works!!


No dont be shy we all the same really


----------



## Louise79 (Apr 3, 2017)

Aw thank you


----------



## MrJames (Apr 7, 2017)

Really well done, it's not easy and your success with this is inspiration to continue


----------



## goosey (Apr 7, 2017)

Incase no one saw on the other thread 2lb off this week


----------



## Louise79 (Apr 7, 2017)

Well done!!


----------



## goosey (Apr 7, 2017)

Thankyou


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 13, 2017)

Congratulations and very well done to you.  You are clearly absolute thrilled and I am so pleased for you.


----------



## Louise79 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you x


----------



## Ditto (Apr 13, 2017)

Really inspiring all.


----------



## goosey (Apr 13, 2017)

Evening all 3/12lb off this week  1 stone 1lb in 3 weeks


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2017)

goosey said:


> Evening all 3/12lb off this week  1 stone 1lb in 3 weeks


Go goosey go well done x


----------



## goosey (Apr 13, 2017)

Steff said:


> Go goosey go well done x


Thankyou x


----------



## goosey (Apr 13, 2017)

Actually may do my sig but not sure how


----------



## Lorraine Jones (Apr 14, 2017)

oh wow, well done you!!! I was diagnosed on 2.3.17, have lost 15 lbs so far on lchf, still learning! Waiting for my next appt with the DN in June (Birthday appt) so hoping I will have good news too. My first reading was 53. well done again x


----------



## Lorraine Jones (Apr 14, 2017)

goosey said:


> Evening all 3/12lb off this week  1 stone 1lb in 3 weeks



Wow, that's amazing! What things are you having in a day? Bet you feel chuffed


----------



## goosey (Apr 14, 2017)

Lorraine Jones said:


> Wow, that's amazing! What things are you having in a day? Bet you feel chuffed


Thankyou i am chuffed, im low carbing but doing SW , but pots, pasta/rice never been my thing anyway although always had rice with a curry, i have had caseroles, salads, chicken, curry, fish (pilchards and smoked haddock), loads and loads of veg but also quite alot of fruit, sugar free jellies


----------

